# ICD9 for elevated BNP levels



## ggparker14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the ICD9 for BNP levels?

thanks for any help.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 9, 2011)

Which abbreviation for BNP?


----------



## ggparker14 (Aug 9, 2011)

brain natriuretic peptide levels.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it for pre-op? Is so look at V72.81 or V81.0 or V81.2.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 9, 2011)

I see this in ED coding. I've used 790.99.


----------

